# ***NEW RUPES Paperback Book***



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

****NEW RUPES Paperback Book*** *

How to use the RUPES BigFoot Paint Polishing System
for Production Detailing and Show Car Detailing










I put a lot of time and effort into this new how-to book to make sure it includes everything you've ever wanted to know about the RUPES polishers, pads and products. That's why the title is,

How to use the RUPES BigFoot Paint Polishing *System*

To show you what's inside the book I was going to type out the index or copy and paste it from my original working file but until then, here's pictures showing the index and I think you'll see by the pictures just how in-depth this book is...

There are SIX pages to the index and margins are as far out as the publisher could push them!























































If you've read any of my articles on the AGO forum then you know my casual writing style that explains not only *what to do* but why _*you're doing it*_.

If you're going to purchase a RUPES polisher then get this book and read it. The tips and techniques for using the RUPES paint polishing system is the next best thing to attending my RUPES detailing classes.

_Also makes a great gift..._

On Autogeek.com

*How to use the RUPES BigFoot Paint Polishing System*
for Production Detailing and Show Car Detailing


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

will this be available as a pdf any time soon


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

khurum6392 said:


> will this be available as a pdf any time soon


I've been told "yes".

As soon as Yancy can finish some other hot projects.


----------

